# searching for Hanbojutsu, juttejutsu, Tessenjutsu book by Masaaki Hatsumi!



## Byakku

I am searching for an English version of this book Hanbojutsu, juttejutsu, Tessenjutsu book by Masaaki Hatsumi. Buyubooks had one at one time but they are no longer in business.

Any help will be appreciated!
Matt


----------



## Chris Parker

Hi, 

I tend to go to www.budovideos.com to try to find some of the more interesting parts of my library.


----------

